# Dead PCIe x16 slot...  wtf



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Ok, so it's my turn to bitch and moan a bit, but I'm bitching and moaning with a purpose at least.  My goal here is not really to fix this issue as I'm pretty sure I'm fucked, but rather to determine what the hell just happened.

So, I got a new GTX 980 today in prep for a new monitor to be purchased later.  Installed it, hooked up the PCIe power cables, the usual simple shit I've done a million times.

The computer boots, almost makes it to windows (I see the logo and everything), then turns off.  "Hmm, that's weird" I think and reapply power.  This time it turns on, beeps once and then follows with a series of beeps.  This is interpreted via the onboard POST code reader to mean it can't init the graphics device.  Cool story bro, so one of my video cards is dead, right?  The new one probably.  Removing it does not solve the problem.  Putting the old one in does not solve the problem.  It turns out, after extended diagnosis involving just about everything, I have determined my PCIe slot is dead.  Super dead.  It doesn't even give enough power to the GPU to light the EVGA logo.  Yes, I tried dusting it with compressed air.

This is my only electrical x16 slot on this mobo...  grr...  Not wanting to go through Gigabytes wonder-RMA process, I am considering just ordering a new one.  But here's the mystery for TPUers...

WTF just happened?

My theories were something like this:  I thought maybe it pulled to much voltage and burned out a PCIe rail on the mobo (I've seen it happen when mining).  No burn marks on the board to indicate this though.

I'm down to the point I'm considering maybe I dripped sweat into the computer from my forehead during the build as I tend to work directly over the system.  I didn't think I was sweating too badly and I always keep a couple of napkins handy to prevent that during builds, but...  wtf.  I have no idea what just happened.

Confusing rant I know...  but I want answers.  And I'm taking it out on all you guys because I'm an evil bastard and I can.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 8, 2016)

364.47 drivers?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 8, 2016)

Its all about the magic smoke.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Its all about the magic smoke.



There was no magic smoke or I'd understand.

I also never GOT to load drivers.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 8, 2016)

Test that new card in something you don't care about. I think you'll find that that's what killed your slot.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Test that new card in something you don't care about. I think you'll find that that's what killed your slot.



Already done.  I tested it in the same mobo granted, but it runs fine in the x8 slot...  which is why I have ruled it out.  Very confusing.

Well, on second thought I never loaded drivers, but it POSTs on the x8 slot at least...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 8, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Already done.  I tested it in the same mobo granted, but it runs fine in the x8 slot...  which is why I have ruled it out.  Very confusing.
> 
> Well, on second thought I never loaded drivers, but it POSTs on the x8 slot at least...


Yeah, that sucks. You may never find out why. Very aggravating.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Yeah, that sucks. You may never find out why. Very aggravating.



Yep nothing worse than that I'm afraid.  Now to decide whether it's worth the stress to RMA, or just to buy a new one.

My best guess is I pissed off the electron god.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 8, 2016)

Or frog God.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm assuming a tadpole touched the PCI slot and got too wiggly in there. Like, conductive.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Or frog God.


If I die in 24 hours, you know it was the frog god.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Are any of the fingers in the slot bent or broken?
You should be able to run it in the 8X slot without losing too much bandwidth or FPS.
Test the 16X slot with other cards like a 1X or 4X to see if they function.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Are any of the fingers in the slot bent or broken?
> You should be able to run it in the 8X slot without losing too much bandwidth or FPS.
> Test the 16X slot with other cards like a 1X or 4X to see if they function.


They do not appear bent or broken.  8x is only a temporary solution as I can't SLI with the remaining lanes.  Anyhow, I just ordered an EVGA z170 FTW.  I will probably play gigabytes rma game on the side...


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

So it was the GPU.  Yay.  Now I have two broken part sagas.

How do I know?  I thought I'd try to run it as my temp card in the x8 slot.  As soon as it hit 3d clocks, there was a brief spark, shutdown, and now I have NO x8 or x16 slots.

So the question is, who is responsible for this mess?  I can't really blame gigabyte, but will EVGA pay up for producing a PCIe port killing card?


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, I would think that EVGA will/should pay for the new motherboard! I would for sure contact EVGA customer service and talk to a rep.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, I would think that EVGA will/should pay for the new motherboard! I would for sure contact EVGA customer service and talk to a rep.



I would think so and will be following up via a standard RMA return with a VERY lengthy comment field.  If that doesn't get it done, I'm sure I can reach out to a rep on some forum.

And to think, I just awarded them with a motherboard purchase after they fried mine... lol.  I should remind them of my loyalty.  It's being tested right now.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Oops, sorry, I did suggest that.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Oops, sorry, I did suggest that.



Yep, you got it and it was your post that inspired me to test leaving me with no slots at all...  bravo... 

No seriously, excellent diagnostic skills.  I just have to get used to this shitty laptop now, lol.

EDIT:  Oh wait, Mr. Scott suspected the card first.  Oh well, someone got it!


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Mar 8, 2016)

Haha, an Nvidia card blowing up a PCIe slot because too much power is drawn??? That is an irony comparing to AMD cards.
But i would like to add something that may caused this. In my years of building PCs, i came to realise that parts can hold ESD when you touch them. 
Simply put, it could have had a charge that when conected to a mobo, it discharged on the slot, frying it.
Did you instal the card with your cabels on your pc on or off?? If you did it with the cabels on, that could have added to the damage.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Filip Georgievski said:


> But i would like to add something that may caused this. In my years of building PCs, i came to realise that parts can hold ESD when you touch them.



You are right of course, but it's strange that the card ran for a good minute before frying the slot if it was ESD.  I'm leaning towards a defective component somewhere.  I will admit that unlike I usually do, I did not fully ESD prep myself beyond just touching the case.  But that should've been enough I'd think....



> Did you instal the card with your cabels on your pc on or off?? If you did it with the cabels on, that could have added to the damage.



I always electrically isolate my PC by flipping the switch, pulling the power plug, and waiting for the leds to die, and then starting work.  I assume this is what you are asking, and obviously in that case it is (at least mostly) electrically drained.  So there should be no further damage.

On the last blown slot, I caught site of a small spark on the back of the VGA card.  So I think it is safe to say the card is the culprit and in a rather bad way.  I hope all else (ram/cpu) is well.


----------



## Bansaku (Mar 8, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I'm leaning towards a defective component somewhere.



I have to agree with you. I killed two brand new iMacs back to back in 2010 after I bought faulty RAM. Nothing like buying a new piece of technology and having it die despite following the proper procedure when upgrading components. Then again, suppose it was karma by buying Samsung vs Kingston.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Mar 8, 2016)

I guess it is a strange fault.
I too never use gloves or other stuff for ESD issolation, but i dont work on my PC after shutdown. 
I always open it in the morning when its cold and was not working for few hours so that im sure i wont fry anything from discharge.
The card could just be a faulty built one, maybe it is missing a capacitor or something.
A spark basicly can mean eather ESD, PSU problem or faulty power setings on GPU. 
Also inspect the card to see if any capacitors are blown or got bigger.


----------



## nedooo (Mar 8, 2016)

Bansaku said:


> I have to agree with you. I killed two brand new iMacs back to back in 2010 after I bought faulty RAM. Nothing like buying a new piece of technology and having it die despite following the proper procedure when upgrading components. Then again, suppose it was karma by buying Samsung vs Kingston.


this is cruel...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 8, 2016)

Knew it. 
Contact EVGA, but I'm pretty sure they will not replace your board. You will be fortunate if they do. Keep us updated, I wanna see what they say.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Knew it.
> Contact EVGA, but I'm pretty sure they will not replace your board. You will be fortunate if they do. Keep us updated, I wanna see what they say.



They are liable for the damage, it really is that simple. They have to replace the board. The damage was caused by their product. EVEN if they put six hundred disclaimers in their small text.


----------



## nedooo (Mar 8, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> They are liable for the damage, it really is that simple. They have to replace the board. The damage was caused by their product.


That could be hard to prove in court...


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 8, 2016)

nedooo said:


> That could be hard to prove in court...



Except you don't go to court for a faulty GPU. You just publicly denounce the company and the damage done is far greater than the 400 bucks a replacement would cost.

EVGA is about to lose a customer in me if they don't replace it, that's for sure  But luckily EVGA is known for common sense with regards to RMA and faulty hardware, will be interesting to see the outcome here.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 8, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> They are liable for the damage, it really is that simple. They have to replace the board. The damage was caused by their product. EVEN if they put six hundred disclaimers in their small text.


In the Netherlands maybe, it doesn't work that way in the US.
EVGA has exceptional CS. I'm really interested in what they say.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> In the Netherlands maybe, it doesn't work that way in the US.
> EVGA has exceptional CS. I'm really interested in what they say.



Yeah, I have very little in the way of consumer rights here but I do have EVGA's excellent CS on my side.  To be dead honest, if they give me flack, I probably won't pursue it more than a few angry emails and maybe contacting a rep on a forum.  This certainly isn't something I will take to court. 

But it could determine whether or not I ever buy their product again...  That should hold some value.  It also may help that I've bought many products of there's over the years (all registered) and NEVER ever made a claim before.  I mean the mobo it fried was less than $200, so it should not be a huge expense for them to pay up.  The card is obviously defective, I suspect that part of the refund will be no issue (it will have to be a refund now as I already bought a replacement to expedite my downtime).

To be dead honest, I'd probably even let them issue me store credit...  I'm pretty flexible.  I just want to see acknowledgement of the issue and some kind of token gesture at rectification at this point.


----------



## Frick (Mar 8, 2016)

I would want to know what was wrong. I would say a short.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 8, 2016)

I was left out in the cold holding the bag on the P55 socket with EVGA, I'll never buy from them again. What good is a ten year warranty, when they will just blame something else.Sweat would not have caused yer issue because it would have happened right away. Also ESD really....................

 I would post a detailed write up in the forums, even take yer time as explaining.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2016)

RMA advice... Never NEVER tell a vendor that another component was damaged from another vendor or vise versa.  Once you do, you will get nowhere.  Simply RMA to vendor 1 saying the product is faulty, same with vendor 2.  Sounds unethical but their playbook is written in their favor, not yours.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Clean pins on the card, blow out the slot on the board, id bench run the mobo and card. If it still shows dead dead, id change the mobo,also i wouldnt risk using the gpu again. Everyone has to remember a pcb is a printed circuit board, meaning hands dont solder chips on and its machines that fab the chips, so out of so many you get ones that dont last as long as others. I change pcbs out on all brands of washers and dryers so often that i wouldnt waste time on a HE washer from any brand. Ill keep my whirlpool timer direct drive unit please.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 8, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Ok, so it's my turn to bitch and moan a bit, but I'm bitching and moaning with a purpose at least.  My goal here is not really to fix this issue as I'm pretty sure I'm fucked, but rather to determine what the hell just happened.
> 
> So, I got a new GTX 980 today in prep for a new monitor to be purchased later.  Installed it, hooked up the PCIe power cables, the usual simple shit I've done a million times.
> 
> ...


 


R-T-B said:


> So it was the GPU.  Yay.  Now I have two broken part sagas.
> 
> How do I know?  I thought I'd try to run it as my temp card in the x8 slot.  As soon as it hit 3d clocks, there was a brief spark, shutdown, and now I have NO x8 or x16 slots.
> 
> So the question is, who is responsible for this mess?  I can't really blame gigabyte, but will EVGA pay up for producing a PCIe port killing card?


 Wow, that sucks.  Very sorry to hear that.  Well, I had a similar issue with a friend with EVGA but in a different way.  Years back a friend had bought two GTX 580 SC reference cards and decided to water cool them with EVGA water blocks.  He ordered the parts, added them to the loop, booted it up and ran it for all of 10 minutes before the machine randomly shut down.  Upon inspection their was liquid dripping down the motherboard coming from the top GPU.  After checking everything he called me because the machine refused to start up (It was literally a month old 2600K build) and he could not find the leak.  I checked it over and found a tiny crack on the block itself that was causing the leak while running it in a separate test loop.  We contacted EVGA and they stated there was no way it was cracked and that it was likely installation error (Even though the crack was in a spot we could not have caused save for dropping it).  He claimed the leak had caused the board and system damage and EVGA told him to RMA the waterblock for "Diagnostics".  I decided to take a precaution and test a theory so I took a black Sharpie and made two mark on the card on different spots that were not immediately noticeable (Well, not easily).  Sent it in, they claimed the block was fine and we were nuts and sent it back claiming they would not warranty anything that it was user installation error and the block had no damage.  They sent it back but low and behold it was not the same block (I had also written serial number down) and this one worked fine.  Luckily since the water was non-conductive just clearing the CMOS seemed to fix the system and everything worked (He wanted to claim RMA on the whole thing even though I fixed it after testing for the leaks).  Long story short, the system still works today (He just replaced the cards a little while back) but he wont buy EVGA again because of it.

I hope you can get this sorted out.  They should help you with a faulty GPU like that and replace the board.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> RMA advice... Never NEVER tell a vendor that another component was damaged from another vendor or vise versa.  Once you do, you will get nowhere.  Simply RMA to vendor 1 saying the product is faulty, same with vendor 2.  Sounds unethical but their playbook is written in their favor, not yours.



Eh, I don't plan on RMAing the mobo.  It's not it's fault and I feel the original culprit should pay for both.  If they don't want to, no skin off my nose...  just no more business either.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2016)

@R-T-B 

just out of interest, does the back of the PCI-E slot smell burnt?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 8, 2016)

The back does have a slight burned residue smell on the burned out ports, yes.  Strangely, no visible scorch marks/burned components on mobo or GPU despite there being sparks.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Eh, I don't plan on RMAing the mobo.  It's not it's fault and I feel the original culprit should pay for both.  If they don't want to, no skin off my nose...  just no more business either.



I hear you and wish you luck.  Almost all agreements have an consequential damage indemnification, so it'd be really surprising if EVGA ponies up for the MB... they may even blame that on their card failure.  More advice... don't mention sweating into the PCIe slot


----------



## aQi (Mar 8, 2016)

Which motherboard you are using?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2016)

time to swap the boards


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 9, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> More advice... don't mention sweating into the PCIe slot



Lol, pretty sure that did not happen (it was like 70 degrees F out) but I was grasping at straws at that point...



Aqeel Shahzad said:


> Which motherboard you are using?



I'll be using an EVGA board now (z170 FTW), purchased before I realized they caused this whole mess. 

It should arrive tomorrow.  Right now I'm core2 duo laptop bound.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 10, 2016)

So, I got my mobo and new card and all works now... they seem at least willing to discuss a refund for my old mobo+gpu.  They want to see the card (no disagreement there) so I'll be sending it in and updating as I can.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 10, 2016)

you didn't drill a hole though it did you ? 
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> you didn't drill a hole though it did you ?
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/



There are many amazing retards on the internet.  No, I am not one of them...  usually.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 11, 2016)

Have you manually moved the PC case with a GFX card inside?. I'm asking because when i moved house my PCI-E slot died. The bumps on the ride probably made GFX card bounce up down killing the slot.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

bbmarley said:


> Have you manually moved the PC case with a GFX card inside?. I'm asking because when i moved house my PCI-E slot died. The bumps on the ride probably made GFX card bounce up down killing the slot.



No.  The culprit at this point has been found though, it was a defective GPU.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

sorry if its posted already, but where did you buy the card? Also, F#ck that shit. (sorry, but that is a situation i wouldnt wish on my worst exgirlfriend)


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> sorry if its posted already, but where did you buy the card? Also, F#ck that shit. (sorry, but that is a situation i wouldnt wish on my worst exgirlfriend)



Amazon, non-third-party seller too, actually from amazon itself.

It just seems like bad luck.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

Thats certainly a plus, as you clearly seem to know already. I hope it works out 4 you.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Thats certainly a plus, as you clearly seem to know already. I hope it works out 4 you.



I hope so too.  I could have returned it to amazon but I want payment for both my issues caused by this card, not just the video card...  We'll see if I luck out. 

Since EVGA asked me to send the card for engineering to look at, hopefully they can conclude something and actually do something about this.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

It took them a while compared to a normal RMA, but EVGA was awesome in that the conclusion is good and DID NOT take months.

Their engineering verified the card had a bad solder joint that was feeding voltage back into another circuit where it wasn't supposed to go.  There are apparently safeguards against short bursts of voltage above the norm in said circuit, but they quickly burned up under a continuous load and the card completely failed then (when I noticed the black screen I am guessing), dumping voltage in the process back into the PCIe socket (I'm guessing they used a protection diode but the voltage was too much, but that's just guesswork).  They pretty much blamed the whole thing on one very ugly solder joint.

That's what they told me, anyways.

After they established fault, they were much more willing to talk refund.  They agreed to issue me an EVGA.com store credit for the value of the VGA card and the mobo I had to replace.  Once given receipts, I have one hell of a big coupon code...  Nearly $750....    Yep, they honored the gigabyte mobos receipt price, even though it's gone WAY down since I bought it fresh on the z170 launch.

I know, cash would be better than store credit, but I was told it was "against policy to issue check refunds over $300.00."  I did not pursue it further even though I sensed a bit of BS there, as I'm happy to go on a component spending spree in the future at EVGA.  I just hope my next card won't burn up my PCIe slots...  but I think that's pretty rare. 

PS:  I love my EVGA z170 FTW.  It overclocks my CPU to 4.5Ghz using a much lower voltage than my old gigabyte board (1.25v vs 1.35v), I guess power delivery (and thus, vdroop) is better. 

My only complaint with it is from my brief electronics stint, and that tells me that those Apaq Solid capacitors they use are timebombs if stressed (literally, they explode like little grenades).  Fortunately, all the reviews seem to think the circuit design is solid, so I'm hoping they aren't stressed.  Even if they are, it'll last before my next upgrade nearly certainly because I am insane and it takes roughly 3-5 years for the caps to go haywire even in high stress...  They're just the worst solid caps they could've chose IMO.  But better than electrolytics I suppose.

Just reporting in everyone!  Thanks for reading and glad the conclusion didn't have me pulling too much hair out!


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll bet you that ASUS wouldn't do anything close to what EVGA did for you.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'll bet you that ASUS wouldn't do anything close to what EVGA did for you.



This is why they still have a customer...  they know what they are doing, trust me. 


ASUS lost me a bit ago with all the RMA bad news...  I've never had an issue, but...  who the hell wants to be "that guy?"


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> This is why they still have a customer...  they know what they are doing, trust me.
> 
> 
> ASUS lost me a bit ago with all the RMA bad news...  I've never had an issue, but...  who the hell wants to be "that guy?"


I was that guy. 

They sent the board to the wrong address.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I was that guy.
> 
> They sent the board to the wrong address.



Yeah, but you didn't have knowledge before hand, right?  Ignorance is bliss...  at least until they send the board to the wrong address, LOL

I shouldn't come down so hard on them though...  I seriously think their company has awesome engineers, they just need to completely kill off the budget lines and fix the goddamn RMA service...


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I was that guy.
> 
> They sent the board to the wrong address.



That's a clerical error, bad customer service is when they charge you for shipping four times (RMA -> wrong adress -> back to them -> to you) and the proceeds to physically assault your family members.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, but you didn't have knowledge before hand, right?  Ignorance is bliss...  at least until they send the board to the wrong address, LOL
> 
> I shouldn't come down so hard on them though...  I seriously think their company has awesome engineers, they just need to completely kill off the budget lines and fix the goddamn RMA service...


I can say that LG has worse RMA services than ASUS.



Frick said:


> That's a clerical error, bad customer service is when they charge you for shipping four times (RMA -> wrong adress -> back to them -> to you) and the proceeds to physically assault your family members.



New sig!


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I can say that LG has worse RMA services than ASUS.



Considering I am RMAing an LG smartphone this month, that's GREAT news, lol.



Frick said:


> That's a clerical error, bad customer service is when they charge you for shipping four times (RMA -> wrong adress -> back to them -> to you) and the proceeds to physically assault your family members.



Wait, ASUS literally beat up your family?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Considering I am RMAing an LG smartphone this month, that's GREAT news, lol.


I wish you luck, which phone?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I wish you luck, which phone?



An older but still in warranty by a month LG G3.

Well, I guess 11 months is old in smartphone land... lol


----------



## Toothless (Mar 25, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> An older but still in warranty by a month LG G3.
> 
> Well, I guess 11 months is old in smartphone land... lol


The infamous G3... You're likely to get another messed up. I spoke to someone who went through 4 of those, all confirmed by LG to be defective, in a month. May the RNGesus be with you.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

This is for @Frick before we stop going off topic (it's so much fun but we are way off...)

Made from the steam sale meme, and appropriate:






May your family and wallet recover from their encounter with ASUS RMA personnel...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

@R-T-B that is truly a fantastic ending to your saga!  I'm glad to hear that EVGA has not lost their customer-service oriented stance.  Even better that they took respobsibility for borking another manufacturer's equipment.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> @R-T-B that is truly a fantastic ending to your saga!  I'm glad to hear that EVGA has not lost their customer-service oriented stance.  Even better that they took respobsibility for borking another manufacturer's equipment.



I know.  I think it had to be fairly obvious and possibly even a safety hazard or something for them to take responsibility like that (I mean, I did see sparks).  As for the solder joint explanation, if it's as bad as they say, I may have even been able to see it if I checked the solder joints before installing, but you know, that's kinda one of those things you should not have to do.  Still, they stepped up, and as EVGA seems to know sometimes that earns a customers respect more than something that just works.  Kudos.

Oh, and thanks for bringing the topic back on topic, hehe.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 25, 2016)

They did the right thing, instead of sweeping it under the rug. Usually they will lean towards the customer if they are active members of a certain site(or have bought a lot of stuff from them) not always. Glad it all worked out for you, I'm not impressed at all with the gigabyte Z170 boards, least not the one I have.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2016)

/obligatory.

Windows 10!!!
Thanks, Microsoft!


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 25, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> /obligatory.
> 
> Windows 10!!!
> Thanks, Microsoft!



Wrong topic?



jaggerwild said:


> They did the right thing, instead of sweeping it under the rug. Usually they will lean towards the customer if they are active members of a certain site(or have bought a lot of stuff from them) not always. Glad it all worked out for you, I'm not impressed at all with the gigabyte Z170 boards, least not the one I have.



Yeah, I wasn't too impressed with my gigabyte.  The build quality seemed good (Nippon Chemicon caps everywhere) but the looks and OC ability of it sucked.  Almost wanted to blame it at first because it's always acted a bit funny (slow) on post with it's OC (don't tell EVGA that though)


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 26, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Wrong topic?
> 
> ....


No, right topic, just slightly off-topic   Sorry about the issues with the board, glad it's worked out


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 26, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'll bet you that ASUS wouldn't do anything close to what EVGA did for you.




asus would rma it back and still have that fault


----------

